# Am I addicted?



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Never and I mean NEVER did I ever think for one second that I would be up at 2am on a Sunday morning cooking!
But I am  
I wanted to do a long cook on the WSM and I figured best to stay up late than get up early so here I am  
Put on 2 chucks, one rubbed with WRB, the other with Sucklebusters Rub(You said you wanted to try it on a chuck Gator  )
Also have a butt on rubbed with a little something I've been working on   Full ring of KF, a little sand in the pan, some hickory chunks, & a full moon  
Do you call it addiction?
I don't


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 7, 2007)

You got it bad, brother!
I am "Jonesing" myself  
Enjoy yer morning in the smoke


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 7, 2007)

Nah, I call it passion!  It's only an addiction if you want to quit and can't!

Looking good there Puff!


----------



## cleglue (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes...but you have plenty of company with this great addition!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 7, 2007)

Looking great puffy!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

Like Kloset said Puff, that's passion!!!  Great job Little Buddy!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jan 7, 2007)

I say you're something that sounds alot like "a-dict"


----------



## wittdog (Jan 7, 2007)

Good start how many beers have you had?


----------



## john pen (Jan 7, 2007)

Man, I wish I didnt have to work all weekend, Id be doing the same. Been hankeren' for some chuck !


----------



## gator1 (Jan 7, 2007)

ChuckleBusters. We are in new territory Puff!

 

Gator.


----------



## wittdog (Jan 7, 2007)

I used the Sucklebusters on a Chuck last week....and it made some mean enchillads


----------



## Finney (Jan 7, 2007)

You go Poof-boy.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

[smilie=sleep.gif] 
Butt is stalled at 150ish.
WRB chuck is foiled and the Chucklebuster chuck is at 140.
Temp held good all night. Had a bit of a drop at about7am. I just added about 10 unlit KF.
What a great smell to wake up to


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

Go Puff, Go.  Ah, where are the next instalment of pics?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Go Puff, Go.  Ah, where are the next instalment of pics?


Soon, I hate taking that lid off


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> Bill The Grill Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good boy, I taught you well !!  Don't take it off till the meats done or you need to foil the chucks!


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good boy, I taught you well !!  Don't take it off till the meats done or you need to foil the chucks![/quote:23dt2ylw]
 [smilie=bowdown.gif]


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Sounds good so far, Puff.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

WRB chuck is done. I love the bite of that stuff!
Chucklebuster chuck is foiled.
Butt is 170 and creeping 10hrs. into the cook


----------



## wittdog (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks great Puff...the smoked Chuck is a great ing..for mexican style food..


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks great Puff...the smoked Chuck is a great ing..for mexican style food..


I made some burritos the last time I cooked one. Very good.


----------



## Griff (Jan 7, 2007)

Mmmmm chuck. Looks good Puff. Oh yeah, you are addicted.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Chucklebuster is off. Very tasty Gator. I can still taste the cumin, no heat though. I think I should have used more of the rub.
Butt is at 180*


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 7, 2007)

dang good lookin pic


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Butt is rested and pulled. Took 11hrs. for an 8lb. butt.
The WSM held her own the whole cook, I only added about 10 KF the whole time. 
As far as starting early, it sure is nice to have the food done early  
Hmmmmm. think I need a sammy, and a nap


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 7, 2007)

great smoke color!


----------



## john pen (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice job Puff..I dont think we've seem any ABT's on the Weber yet ??


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks, John I believe your right  
Next time.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jan 7, 2007)

Job well done Puff.  Looks great!  Don't forget the creamy coleslaw on that sammy!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks great. Send some out Priority Mail! 

Another couple hundred cooks and you'll be ready for an Egg


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

I made some of Jack w's "South Carolina Gold" sauce to go on the sammy.
And of course homemade slaw


----------



## wittdog (Jan 7, 2007)

Man Puff that looks great...love the sauce...I bet your kicking yourself for not shooting the lock of the wallet sooner and geting the WSM...Great looking Sammie


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jan 7, 2007)

Puff said:
			
		

> I made some of Jack w's "South Carolina Gold" sauce to go on the sammy.
> And of course homemade slaw



Looks like a great sammie. I'm just doing burgers tonite (with SuckleBusters on mine), all the while thinking of you sammie.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Man Puff that looks great...love the sauce...I bet your kicking yourself for not shooting the lock of the wallet sooner and geting the WSM...Great looking Sammie


Thanks Doggy Dog.
Should have bought it a looong time ago


----------



## cleglue (Jan 7, 2007)

Puff,

I ate about two hours ago.  I'm now hungry again!  Good job.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

Puff simply amazing job brother!!  That's one hell of a sandwich, but the thing that caught my eye is the chuck!  PERFECT my friend, simply perfect!!!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 7, 2007)

Very nice indeed. You will get the "WSM Pro" thingy by yer name in no time


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jan 7, 2007)

If you look in the dictionary under "Food Porn", you will see that pic.


----------



## gator1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Puff,

Like they say around here...YOU GOT A GOOD SCALD ON THAT ONE!

 

Gator


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

gator said:
			
		

> Puff,
> 
> Like they say around here...YOU GOT A GOOD SCALD ON THAT ONE!
> 
> ...


That's a new one


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 7, 2007)

Nice job Puffy!


----------



## Unity (Jan 7, 2007)

Those are good looking pictures of good looking food, Puff.. Nice job.

--John  8) 
(We finished off the chuck from the freezer for supper tonight.   I'm betting that'll be my next cook.)


----------



## john a (Jan 8, 2007)

Very, very nice Puff. Great job on the food & pics, proud of ya.


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 8, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> looks good puff.  what temp did you cook at and was it on the top or the bottom?  11 hours seem kinda fast for a 8 lb butt.


Right around 250. Started it on the bottom and then moved it to the top.
I forgot to mention I used Chris Lilly's injection that might have sped it up a bit, I don't know.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jan 8, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhh to inject.... or not inject!.... the question arises again


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhh to inject.... or not inject!.... the question arises again


Oh God here we go again :roll:


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 8, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


at least it ain't foil or no foil?   [/quote:2x5mpb39]
 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## john pen (Jan 8, 2007)

Foil ?? Did someone say foil ???


----------

